# CORBA Tail Maint - Valley Forge Trail - 1/20/08



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry MTB content. I figure some of us road bikers ride mountain bikes as well right?  

Please feel free to post this flier in your local shop. PM me with your email and I can send you a PDF of the file. 

If you cannot attend this event I will be coordinating another event on February 3rd. We will most likely be working the Shortcut Canyon Trail but not 100% sure.


----------

